# 2008 Outback Sydney 32Bhdsle $21000



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

We have been blessed with a 3rd daughter. However this means a reduction in my spouses workload. The camper has been great. It is in immaculate shape. This is an LE so it has alloy wheels, an electric awning(with the improved, adjustable arms)and a few other add-ons. There is an Adco cover in great shape with this camper. Thank you for your intrest.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats on the little girl and good luck with the sale. ---Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Luck with the sale!!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats on ANOTHER girl! Your really out-numbered now.







.gif[/img] Just kiddin. I have two boys. I couldn't even imagine having 3 girls. My hats off to you.







Good luck on the sale of your trailer.


----------

